# Bunny humping my arm!



## Snowballbun

LOL Here's a video of my rabbit making love to my arm. She rubs her chin all over me, circles my arm, and humps it several times! She also nips my arm while's she's in the process. Then she'll lay on me for cuddles after and then several times she just flopped over from being tired out. Is this a sexual thing, or dominance or both? LOL. 

Watch the video. It's not the best quality but watch through till the end.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

You sure she's a girl? 

If she's spayed, then it's going to be a dominance thing. If she's not spayed, then it's probably a combination of both.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Snowballbun

Thanks. Yes she's a girl, haha but not spayed yet. She's about 5 months old. Also, while she was "pursuing" me, she did this faint grunting sound. Not the same kind of grunting she does when I try to pick her up from her cage...it was a lot softer.


----------



## Runestonez

Usually I have seen this in males...
the circling, we call it "oinking" is their "love song" when they are courting...
the nipping is part of the whole ritual too...
the arm humping!

When she is spayed she will eventually stop!

Our boy did the same thing when we adopted him...I thought I would be glad to have it done and over with...but you never hear anything quite as sweet as a bunny love song! When he was neutered and the behavior stopped...I really did miss the "singing"! lol

Danielle


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I say male male male LOL. 

My first bun chevy did it. When we got him. Those nips hurt like a mug to. 

I have never seen a female do that. Not to say it can't be a first. But yes Chevy used to do the do to my arm.

I can say the video was cute because you where trying to get her to do it in the beginning and she was not working with you.


----------



## Runestonez

Honestly...that was my first thought!:biggrin2:

A little story...we have a bunn named Daphne...it was sexed by me...I said "girl"...we took "her to the vet for her first check up...the vet said "girl"...we waited till she was 6 months old to do her spay...

For the pre-surg...the vet checked again..."girl" right before the surgery the other vet in training looked...same thing "girl"...

About 20 minutes into the spay I get a phonecall...your rabbit is a boy! Daphne (he refuses to be called anything else now!) has a perfectly split penis...it looks like a vulva you cannot tell the difference! A breeder that we know couldn't tell the difference!

Moral to this story! Send her for her spay...but don't be surprised if the gender fairy shows up!:biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## Nancy McClelland

when our son tried to feed Spike or Hutch, they used to clamp down on his arm and have their way with him. I used to to him, "he really likes you!" One of us thought it was funny. You could always flip the bun over during this display and if you have a male, the penis will be extended. Bonnie used to figure eight around my legs and bump and honk as well as nest build all the time. If Nancy was in the room, she'd screech and attack her legs too. Once again, only one of us thought it was funny. Neutering took care of the boys amorous nature, but Bonnie was still possessive after the spay. She never did display the arm or any other humping behavior.


----------



## Snowballbun

Hmmmm the bunny love song  lol. I like all of your stories. I'm sure this is behavior I don't want to encourage, but last night was the first time she did it, so I thought it was pretty funny. 

That would be interesting if she did turn out to be a boy, especially because you guys have said that you haven't really seen this behavior in females. From my gut instinct it seemed sexual, especially when she was "going to town". I've seen dogs hump for dominance, but it did seem like she was "courting" me. haha. 

She's been to the vets several times because she was sick, if she was a boy would I see testicles? Also, people have said she portrays a hormonal female because she grunts and "hits" me when I try to pick her up out of her cage. She is fine if I just put my hand in there and pet her though. Could males also be territorial like that? 

She must be getting a surge of hormones to act like that! I have other short videos..one has better quality. I thought this one was funny because of how she flopped over when she was done.


----------



## Runestonez

It is entirely possible that she is a female...
For myself personally it is only my males who have ever acted like this!

Pretty much anybunny can grump and smack or be territorial...but unspayed females are champs at it! lol

If she was a he...you would most likely see testicles by now at 5 months...but since more than a few of us have gotten hit by the gender fairy...we are uber amused when it happens to others!:biggrin2: Even the most rabbit savvy of us has been played for a fool by our bunns a time or two...or three...definately no more than four...tops!:biggrin2:

At least if it was a boy your bunns name would fit either way...try to explain to people that your boy is named Daphne! LOL :biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## Yield

lol x) my boy sabriel does this. i thought he was trying to cuddle between my arm and side but he started humping me and I was shocked XD he recently got fixed so his hormones are still there XD


----------



## Snowballbun

LOL you're right, I have a "generic" name. When I got Snowball, I wasn't sure if she was a boy or a girl until we took her to the vet. She didn't have any obvious parts and I think she was too young to tell. But like you said, it's possible to be mis-sexed. So when I get her fixed this summer, I will have to let you know if there is a surprise! 

But, there are names you would think are girl names that people also use for boys, so don't feel bad lol. Does your bunny know its name? I am wondering if I should try and teach her her name.


----------



## Snowballbun

Sabriel's mommy : I know you have Solara, but I think I read in another post that you just got Sabriel? I've always wanted a dutch, (and a dwarf which I have) but can't get another bunny until I move out. Where did you get yours from? I see you live in Novi, MI...I live in Sterling Heights.


----------



## Runestonez

When we found out Daphne was a boy we tried to change his name...our vet was voting for Darrenbutwe decided to go with Daffodil (I know, but our neice liked it).

Whenever we would call him by the other name he would turn around and slap his weebutt down! He was mad! lol:shock:

When we finally gave up after about 3 months and went back to Daphne we stopped seeing so much of his backside! :biggrin2:

I think all our kids know their names...or our versions of...like our girl Zoe...pretty much the only time we call her Zoe is if she is in deep trouble for something...other than that she is Chewbie-chew, or Tonka Chunk! :biggrin2she is rather football shaped!)

Danielle


----------



## Arwen

My rabbit is female. One of my cats decided to jump in the playpen with her and well....I caught her humping my cat!:shock2: lol 
The cat wasn't too happy and ever since just visits my bunny outside of the playpen. The rabbit isn't spayed yet and I just figured it was dominance or territorial.


----------



## Snowballbun

OMG! I went to the vet today for her 3rd penicillin injection, and asked the tech if she could double check her sex, because I told her how she had been acting so sexual. (And you guys had put doubt in my mind that maybe she's not a girl lol) She said that girls can do that too. 

So we looked and she said usually girl parts don't stick out that much...it was a little reddish. She said she thought it might be a boy, unless she just has weird parts. 

So she showed the vet, and he took a look and said it looked like a penis! The only thing is he can't find any testicles..they haven't dropped yet, and he can't feel them by touching his/her abdomen. This is the same vet who was treating my rabbit for syphillis...He's examined her parts because they were swollen and scabby but now they look much better. Maybe they were hard to tell because she has been sick and her parts have been irritated. He had even given me an estimate last time for a spay. 

Now 2 different vets before this one had both said she was a girl, even with folds and everything, and talked about "her" vulva. I don't know if this 3rd vet was really looking but I assume he thought she was a girl too. The 3rd one is the one treating for the syphillis. 

I just think this is hilarious now because I don't know if he/she is going to get a spay or a neuter now! She's 5 months old so her testicles should have dropped from what I understand. I've so gotten used to calling Snowball a girl, that now I may have to switch to calling her him. 

The receptionist said this happened to her bun, that she took him in for a neuter and it turned out to be a spay. So from what you guys have said, it sounds pretty common. At least the name Snowball can be a girl or a boy, but now I'm so confused! LOL. 

The first thing I thought of when they told me it looked like a penis is you guys on the forum and what you have told me from your experience and I had to tell you! hahaha.


----------



## Snowballbun

Read, read read, I'm excited for a response


----------

